# 37 Elgin robin



## widpanic02 (Mar 5, 2013)

If anyone's up for spending 5k in a robin there is one on the bay that was listed late last night! 
Here is the item number 130862896170.


----------



## Freqman1 (Mar 5, 2013)

Here's the link http://www.ebay.com/itm/1937-SEARS-...170?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item1e7809542a this is the same one that has been on and off Ebay for at least the last four years. It looks like he jacked the price up along with the price of his Rocket bike. It was over the money four years ago and even more so now. V/r Shawn


----------



## PCHiggin (Mar 5, 2013)

*Nothing New....*

Been on the market for years


----------



## jkent (Mar 5, 2013)

For that kind of cash i'd rather have the 1937 Schwinn liberty Bobcycles has and still have some change left in my pocket.


----------



## Dan the bike man (Mar 5, 2013)

I'd rather have a Schwinn autocycle with the speedo. But that's just me...


----------



## widpanic02 (Mar 5, 2013)

*Dido*

I know a guy who has one for sale that is an absolute beauty resto at 3K . I don't know what this guys thinking. That brown on the tank looks like someone painted over pitting or hand painted it with a brush.


----------



## Freqman1 (Mar 5, 2013)

widpanic02 said:


> I know a guy who has one for sale that is an absolute beauty resto at 3K . I don't know what this guys thinking. That brown on the tank looks like someone painted over pitting or hand painted it with a brush.




Get ready for a flood of PMs on that one! $3k for a nice, correct Robin is a smok'n deal in my book. V/r Shawn


----------



## widpanic02 (Mar 5, 2013)

*Yeah*

They have already started . Guys it's a bob strussell restoration that a friend of a friend has and he has 4k on it but my friend can buy it from him for right around 3k because they go way back. If you know me my dream bike is an Elgin robin preferably a rustic original but I figure you can't be picky . I am 90 percent sure I'm going to buy this bike .


----------



## jacdan98 (May 27, 2013)

*Robin*

Did you ever buy that Robin Widpanic02?


----------



## Sped Man (May 27, 2013)

It looks like it was resprayed. There is no mention of it but it definitely has all the signs. A bit too expensive for my taste.


----------



## Freqman1 (May 28, 2013)

jacdan98 said:


> Did you ever buy that Robin Widpanic02?




I'm guessing no since we didn't get to see any pics--unless Jason is sandbagging on us! V/r Shawn


----------

